# -
.    ,   .     ,  . 
 - .  ,    ,   .      ,  ,      .
        .   .   ,         .     .

----------


## Book Keep



----------


## tinkaer

-  ,      :yes:

----------


## mvf

> -  ,


:

        ,   .  ,    .      ,   . , ,        . 

   ,        ,    .   , ,     ,   .           ,    .        ,    .  ,   , .    ,       ,  . 

       ,    .   ,       ,   .

----------


## tinkaer

, ,     :Big Grin:   ,  



> ,

----------


## Book Keep

:Wow:

----------

., ,  -    ,      ,   -     .     , ,  ,    .       ,   ,  ,   , .     ,          .

----------


## jul-2000

**,   ?   -?

----------


## tinkaer

,  ,   -       - ?  :yes:

----------

,  .         ,  ,        .     ,       ,   .        60 , 50, 51,    ,     . ,    60,   ,     - 16 515,06,   - 3 164 339,77,     - 3 147 824,71.    ,   ?   ,    .  ?        .

----------


## OlgaK

**,     ...
      50,51 -  ,    50,51 - .     .   :yes:     -  . !

----------


## jul-2000

> - 3 147 824,71


   60 ,    3     (  ,     , ).



> - 16 515,06,   - 3 164 339,77


 ""        .

----------


## STELLA310

,:   -   ,   ,   .

----------


## Youlia

> ., ,  -    ,      ,   -     .     , ,  ,    .       ,   ,  ,   , .


" - ,  -  " -    .   -    -    .
" -  ,  - " -    -    -    (    ).
- -            , ,   
 :yes:

----------


## _

> ,   ,  ,   ,


   -   -  
 -  -  -   -

----------

,   -   ,   -  ?          ,     ,    ,    : 15.01.08 |  . |    |  50,1 ( ) |  76,5 ( 1 000) |. 
   ,       ,   40 ,    ,     .  ,      1,   .    ,   .

----------


## OlgaK

**,    1          ...       ...

----------


## jul-2000

> 40


  40  .  ,     1-2 . 



> -   ,   -


 .   -    .



> . |    |  50,1 ( ) |  76,5 ( 1 000) |.


     .   -   .      -  ,  ,  (, .....).  ,    - .

----------


## __

,   ...
,  ,  ,  -     ...
  -  ,  -...

 60.2  51 - ,     (51)   (60.2)
 41    60.1 -    
 60.1  60.2 -  ,     ...

41-60 -    
  . 60     
60-51 -

----------

,     , ,   ,  ,       ,  .      ,  .
       ( ),    : 15.01.08 | .. |   ,   | -76,5 ( 13 980) | -50.1 ( )|      ,     .     ,       .     -  ?  ?

----------


## jul-2000

> -  ?  ?


  .    -   .     76,5   = ,  ,   - ,     - .

----------

> ,


 :8:

----------


## REG_ina

> ., ,  -    ,      ,   -     .     ,  ,  ,    .       ,   ,  ,   , .     ,


      -,   ,   -,           ,      ,         ,    , "".        ,   ,         ,        .      !  ,   !     ,    ,   ?
  : ,    ,    ,     "" .   ,          ,   , .    .     .
  "      ",     ,    ,      -   .   :     -  ,   - ,   - :  -  ,   - .      .       -  ,         .    .. - .   - . .,      -  ,   ,         ,  - .   60 - . ?          . ,  ,    ,           (      ),    .         , .   - - . 62 "    ",      ,       (     )      .      ...
    .    ,  ** * -*  **,  * -* ,  (, )   () **, - ,     "". 
,  .  ,  .  (  ,   ):     ,      - -, -      :    ... -,    ... -. [B]   


> ., ,  -    ,      ,   -     .     ,  ,  ,    .       ,   ,  ,   , .     ,


      -,   ,   -,           ,      ,         ,    , "".        ,   ,         ,        .      !  ,   !     ,    ,   ?
  : ,    ,    ,     "" .   ,          ,   , .    .     .
  "      ",     ,    ,      -   .   :     -  ,   - ,   - :  -  ,   - .      .       -  ,         .    .. - .   - . .,      -  ,   ,         ,  - .   60 - . ?          . ,  ,    ,           (      ),    .         , .   - - . 62 "    ",      ,       (     )      .      ...
    .    ,  ** * -*  **,  * -* ,  (, )   () **, - ,     "". 
,  .  ,  .  (  ,   ):     ,      - -, -      :    ... -,    ... -. ** .  .  ,  .

----------


## femic

.         ,  , ,    .
   " " ( 60)         "" ( 10).   60  10.
         (  60 ).
   ( 50  51)      .   50, 51  60.
     "" ( 20).   10  20
 " " ( 70)    ""     ( 43).    .        , . .  .   70  20.
        .       .

----------


## Youlia

*femic*,  ,     :yes: 




> ,    -     ,   - ,  (, )   () , - ,     "".


,     "",   ,     ...   :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,     "",   ,     ...


      ...

----------


## Youlia

> ...


  ?

   - ,       :yes:

----------

> .  .  ,  .


+1  :yes:

----------


## IRA_PS

:
  -  ,    **  (** ),  ,        ,  ** (** ).

----------


## autax

!
,      -      !!!
      -    :-)
 -      :-)     - :-)

      -  :-)
      :-)
   -    ,  - :-)

----------


## Larky

> .


         ,     ...       "",       ,   ,  ...   -    -  ,    ... :Smilie:

----------

> -      :-)


 -     .

----------


## Larky

> - . .,      -


   , ,   ,     ...      ...    ,  -  ...       ...   -      ,   ... ,   ,  ,  ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Larky

-   -  , -, ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Larky

> ,     "",   ,     ...


 ,      ""  ""... :Wink:   :Smilie:

----------


## Youlia

> -      ,  ... ,   ,  ,  ...


 -        : "", "", "", "",         ,    .    ,    ,   "",   - ""   :yes:

----------

> ,    ,   "",   - ""


   , ,  ,   ....

----------


## Larky

> , ,  ,   ....


      ...  - ...     ...  :Smilie:

----------

> ...  - ...     ...


     : ,  ,     ,       ,    .

----------


## Rokkanon

.    ,     .

----------


## SETi

,    (  )- ( 01) -50000 , (  ) -   10000 (70),   40000(66), 
50000                         =               50000  
01-                      70- 
                                              66-

----------

> 70-


-   --.

----------


## Larky

> ,    (  )- ( 01) -50000 , (  ) -   10000 (70),   40000(66),


   ,    70,  80 -  ...        ,      ...   ,   ,    ,   ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Larky

> : ,  ,     ,       ,    .


       ,     - ...        ... -    ,    ""        ,     ...   , ,          ,    ,     -...

----------

> ...


    !

----------


## Larky

> ,  ** * -*  **,  * -* ,  (, )   () **, - ,     "".


       ...  -    ""  -...  -       ,    -  ...         - ...         ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Youlia

> - ...


       , -,   , ?        ?   :yes:    ,    ,       ,    :yes:

----------

> , -,   , ?        ?     ,    ,       ,


,  ....

----------


## REG_ina

> ,     "",   ,     ...


 ,       . :yes: 
      , .  ,   ,     ,     ,    -  .        ,       . ,    ,     !  :Redface:   ,  ...  :Frown: 
 , ,  , ,    .
,

** .
  ,       ,     :   ,   ,     ,   ,  ,   .
,           .            ;        ,  ,      ,      .        .
      ,      .         .   :        .
     ;       .         ,      .      .      :   ,     .
  ,        ,       ,      : , ,   . .
      :    ,            .          ,   , ,      .
** .
          :      ,      .   ,      .       ,   ,   ,               .

(   , ,   ,     )

  ,     :   ,     ,   , ,    .     ,        (. .  ),          .
 ,      . ,  :      ,      ,      .         ,     ,      .
          ,       :
 =   ,
 =   .
 :     :
   + ?*
,  .        ,         ,  ,  ,   ,     ().  ,       ,   .   ,      .        :   .      ,   .
  ,      :  ,     (,   );  ,    ,   ,   ,      .      ,        ,          ,  ,      . 
   -      ,      - ;          (, , ).   (. ).              .    ,       .            . 
     ,     ,     ,       1.       :
-    ;
-            .
 ,    ,  ,  **        , *   ,      :      ,   * .**
................
  ,   ,              .     ,           ,      . ,        .        ,  ,  ,      ,         .
 (   )    ,        ,     . ,   ,  .         ,    ,    . 
    ,     .    ,    ,       .   ,   ,            .
--------------
*      ,     -.
** :    ,      ,      ,    ,   -    .

----------


## REG_ina

,  ,  :

      (1873  1955),   ,    ,    ,     ,    ,     .            .
   ,           1928 .,      ,   ,   .    ,   .      ,  ,       ,  .       .       ,   .       (   )  . ,    ,    .   ,     .
 ,              , ,     ,     . ,           .    ,    (-,     ),         (-,     ).  ,    ,          ,         (  )   ( ).   ,    ,    ()   ().

----------


## REG_ina

...  - ...  .
Youlia,    , ,    " " -     ,     ,     :       .

----------


## REG_ina

> , -,   , ?        ?     ,    ,       ,


,...   .    ,    ,   ,    ,       ( ).     (  !),  -   ,    . 
  ( )   ,   .     autax:      ,   - .

----------


## REG_ina

> ... -    ,    ""        ,     ...   , ,          ,    ,     -...


  .   - ,    .
 "" , .     ""  ,   ,  .      -    ,       .   ,  .  ...

----------


## Larky

> ,    -  .        ,       .


         ,     ,          ,     ""...         ,       ,     ...             ,  ,       ...         ""  ,    ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Youlia

*REG_ina*,          ,   .     . .   .

1.  - ,             .          -  . 

   .  ""  31.12 = 885,  31.03 - 2555.  =   1 .?   2.   ?        :Frown:   ,  ,   ,         :Smilie: 

2.  -   . 
  -   -   -     (  -   ) -  .  :  -  ,    -  .

  .

   -     -     -   ...      ? -   -   .        ,  : ",  ,            -    15-,    5-  20-   "   :yes:

----------


## REG_ina

> ,     ,          ,     ""... 
>             ,  ,       ...


   -      ?      -   .       ,   ""  ""...   ,     ,     .



> ,       ,     ...


         -   ,   ,    .          " - ",      ,                , " ",    . , ,   .  ,  -   .   .        ,   , .    -   ,     . ,    .        - ,    .   ,    ...

----------

> *REG_ina*,          ,   .     . .   .
> 
> 1.  - ,             .          -  . 
> 
>    .  ""  31.12 = 885,  31.03 - 2555.  =   1 .?   2.   ?         ,  ,   ,        
> 
> 2.  -   . 
>   -   -   -     (  -   ) -  .  :  -  ,    -  .
> 
> ...



  .

-,        .          , ,    -. 

-,     ""  (   )  .   ""   (., ,  .. ). 

-,         14-15  (-) -      .

-,       ,  :
  -    ,    (.,  ),
 (,   -  )      .

-,  ,   -    ,     :-)    : .. "" -    ,  .. "" -    .  ,    .. ""         . ..    "", "", "", ""  "",    .     ,  ,     ,   -  .

 ,   ,      :Smilie:

----------


## REG_ina

*Youlia*,   ,    ** .       ,   .  ,     .

----------

> ""  (   )  .   ""   (., ,  .. ).


  -      ,   .         ,  .. ....
    ,       ,       .

----------


## REG_ina

> ""   (., ,  .. ).


   .       . ,    ,      "",  .   -   ... .  .     .      !
    ,      .        .           ,      ,   .. ,   .

----------


## .

,      .      .  ,    .  .

----------

> -      ,   .         ,  .. ....
>     ,       ,       .


 ,

1.        ?  !

2.   ...     .      (  )   , ..        ,      ,  :  (.,  ),  (., -,)  ..

3. .

----------


## REG_ina

,      



> -    ,       .   ,  .


   :



> -    ,    ""        ,     ...   , ,          ,    ,     -...


     .
        ( ),    , - ?  ,       .
    .  ,      .   , - :     -   . 
:    ?   -    ,    "".

 10: 
          ( ,  )  () ** ,      ,        ( ).

    :
          ( ,  )
   -   ? .       ,  ,    :      .   ,     ,   .  .  ()     ,      "".

        [...]  ,      ,        ( )
   -        -  ? .         ,     ,       .

 ,  Larky,    ,     :



> , ,      **    ,    ,     -...


,     ,  - .   ,  ** ,   **.         " ", , .

----------


## Larky

> -      ?


 , ...  :Smilie:    ...     -   ...          ,         ,           ...    ,       , ,   ...   ,  ... :Smilie:

----------

> , ...    ...     -   ...          ,         ,           ...    ,       , ,   ...   ,  ...


     , , ,   ..    .

----------

> ,
> 
> 1.        ?  !


           ,        .


> 2.   ...


.   ,      ,   ...

----------

> ,        ..   ,      ,   ...


, , , ,        .

----------

> , , , ,        .


 .

----------


## Larky

> , , ,   ..    .


        ,      ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Larky

> 


         ...  :Smilie:        ?  :Smilie:   ...  ...  :Smilie:

----------

> ,      ...


             " "...

----------

> ...


.   " "..

----------

> .


   .       .

----------

> ,      ...


.            .
  -     .

----------


## Larky

> -     .


   ...  :Smilie:

----------

> .       .


  ,       (, ,  ,   .) -  .   ,           ,      .
       :     ,      ,     ...

----------


## Larky

-   ...   :Smilie:

----------


## Youlia

,          .  ,    ,     .           ,        -  .      ,         .   ,        .   :yes:

----------


## stas

> :     ,      ,     ...


     smic'  :Smilie:

----------


## Larky

...  -  -   ...   ...    :Smilie:

----------

> -   ...


 ,  .

----------


## Youlia

> ,  .


         ,        .   , ,         ,           :yes:

----------

> ,        .   , ,         ,


,       ,   ,     -  ...

----------


## Larky

> 


   ""  ...   :Smilie:        ,       ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Larky

> ,       ,   ,     -  ...


            ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Youlia

> ""  ...


  ,     "",     :yes:

----------


## Larky

> .   " "..


           ,        ?  :Smilie:

----------

> ,  .


, -,   .

----------


## REG_ina

.    . ,    ,      "",   ,        "  ,     ,  ,    -   ".

----------


## Cressis

*REG_ina*,        ,    ....      ,      . 
 :Frown:

----------


## REG_ina

"" ?

----------

> ...


,    ,      .      ,    :  ()  ,   .

----------

> ,        ?


 .   -  .

----------

> , -,   .


   ()  .

----------


## Larky

> .   -  .


         ...  :Smilie:   -  ,    ...     ,           ?  :Smilie:

----------

> ...


  -,    .


> -  ,    ...


.           .


> ,           ?


    :      ,    .     .

----------

> ()  .


   " - . ;  - . ".   . , .

----------

> , .


  ,  .        ,   ,               "-  ,     "...

----------


## stas

> . , .


**,   -    .   -    :Smilie: .

----------


## Larky

> .


      ...  :Smilie:        ,   ...  :Smilie:            (     "_.   " ".._ ")        ...  :Smilie:   ,   ,   ,   ... :Smilie:

----------

> (     "_.   " ".._ ")


,           .   - " " 


> ...


  ,    ...


> ,   ,   ,   ...


 :  **

----------


## Youlia

> .    .


  ,     , ,          :yes:

----------


## Larky

> ,    ...


 ...        ... :Smilie:

----------

> ,     , ,


 , ..      ...

----------

> ...        ...


 .          ,   ,  ,    ,    .           .

----------


## stas

> ,    ,    .           .


...      .        ,  **            .


P.S.          .

----------


## Larky

> ,


 ...  :Smilie:         ...           ...  :Smilie:

----------

> **            .


       ,        ,   , ,   ....

----------

> ...


.     ,       . -   ....

----------


## stas

> ,       ,   , ,   ....


  ...      . "" -      ,    .

----------


## Youlia

> , ..      ...


    ..            :yes: 

            ,    ,                        
 :yes:

----------

> "" -      ,    .


     :



> -


...

----------


## Larky

> -   ....


 --...    ,   **...()  :Wink:

----------


## REG_ina

> ,     , ,


       .  :     ,           .

       : "" (   , ),        .  ?      :

Qual fuerant mediis
carie consumpta latebris
restituit Lucas lectoramice tibi

,    
    ,
   ,
  .

----------


## REG_ina

, ... -      ... 
  , ?
 ,         .     ,   ,  ,       ,      ,    .         :    ,    .    ,    ,   ,    .

----------

> :    ,    .    ,    ,   ,    .


  :      ...

----------


## REG_ina

,  .

----------

> ,  .


    ?    ?

----------


## REG_ina

.   .

----------

> .   .


  .   ....

----------


## REG_ina

: 1)     2)  / ().  -   :       .     ,   -   ?    :Smilie: 
,    :        .        :     ,  ... .
.          (. 598  665..),  ,       (--),   25 ,     ,  23  .        ,    VII  VIII ..         ( ).       -       - -- (  ),      .

----------


## REG_ina

,
     ""!      ...
, , , .     .

----------


## Youlia

> :     ,           .


 ,         ,         ,      :yes: 




> .


 ,   "",     ,    , ,         :yes:

----------


## Youlia

> ,   -   ?


       "" :      ?   :Wink:

----------


## REG_ina

.      !

----------


## Youlia

> , , , .     .


  :yes:   -  ,    -  ,     :yes:

----------


## Youlia

> .      !


   ? :    .      ,    -   .     ,     .   ?   :yes:

----------


## REG_ina

,      ,         .    ,       ,      , ,  ,      :    .  .  :yes:        ,      .

----------


## REG_ina

> ? :    .      ,    -   .     ,     .   ?


   , - ?    !    -   :Redface:

----------


## REG_ina

,   ...  ...  .         .

----------


## Youlia

> ,      .


,     ,       .     ,   ? 




> -


: , -    :War:

----------


## Youlia

> ,   ...  ...  .         .


    -     ,          :Wink:    ,   -   ,     :Wink:

----------


## Larky

> :    ,    .


  ,  ,  ,  ...  :Smilie:

----------


## REG_ina

> -   ,


 :yes:   .        ,   ...

----------


## Larky

> ,   -   ?


 ...  :Smilie:  ,    ,  ,   ,      ...  :Wink:

----------


## REG_ina

> ,  ,  ,  ...


 ...
 , ,  :   .

----------


## REG_ina

> ,   ?


   - -  .    : "   ?"    .

----------


## Larky

> :   .


  ,      debet -  ,   debit  , ...  :Smilie:

----------


## REG_ina

> ,      debet -  ,   debit  , ...


 ,   ,   -    :yes:

----------


## Youlia

> ,      debet -  ,   debit  , ...


 , ,   ,   ,   debt   :yes:

----------


## Larky

> ,   ,   -


 ,   ,   ...  :Smilie:        ,       ...  :Smilie:

----------

> ,   ,   ...        ,       ...



      then.

----------


## Maressi

> .         ,  , ,    .
>    " " ( 60)         "" ( 10).   60  10.
>          (  60 ).
>    ( 50  51)      .   50, 51  60.
>      "" ( 20).   10  20
>  " " ( 70)    ""     ( 43).    .        , . .  .   70  20.
>         .       .


   . .     ...         ,       ,  ,    ,   ,     ,   ,     . )))))  ,    ....        ? )))))))))))))))

----------


## Tuchka69

,  ,    .     10.000 (75/80).      (1-,   6500,     3500)    ???    ??  01        10.000,          ??      ??? :Smilie:

----------


## mvf

10 - 75

----------


## Tuchka69

> 10 - 75


 10       ?  20,26  44.

----------


## mvf

> 10       ?


   -      ...

----------


## Tuchka69

,    10        ...         10 .     01 ,        ,          .   ?   ?

----------


## Andyko

> 10

----------


## Tuchka69

" /  "      /       / , ..    44/70  70/68.

----------


## Tuchka69

> 


  ,   - .   10,     10,09     ?

----------

> 10


    10:  2 ,      -     10 .       (  10    ,    ..),       .      10



> ?


, ,         ""   .    ""?  ( ) ,    ""?  ""?    ""?  :Smilie: 



> 


 , ?  :Smilie: 

,   ,  ,   ,               .         :
" ?" " ?" "  ,   ?"
  ,   !    !  :Smilie:

----------


## Lara77

" - ,  - ........"
  .    :Speaking: 

  " "  !

----------


## Lara77

.   : "  ?", "  ?", "  ?"......

----------


## Tuchka69

:       "   "   10/60.              ,   1    10 .       44.1    . : "  <>   "44.01 (   ,   )"  ."      ????

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


   44  10 ?

----------


## Tuchka69

> 44  10 ?


,      ???  ??

----------


## ZZZhanna

-.

----------


## Tuchka69

:Wink:

----------


## Tuchka69

"   ",    :
44/70
70/68....     ,  ??                     / :Frown:

----------


## tinkaer

*Tuchka69*,   ,   /   - ,      .

----------


## Tuchka69

:Wink:

----------


## Tuchka69

! 
   :           ,          
60.01/60.02
41.01/60.01
 ?    ?

----------


## mvf

(60.02 - 51) - .

----------


## Tuchka69

,    :Smilie:

----------


## Tuchka69

: 69,11/51-    ; 69,02,1/51- . ; 69,02,2/51 - .  . ?
    ? :Smilie:

----------


## tinkaer

,     .

----------


## Tuchka69

-    :Frown:       ,  : ( ) , ., , /   -    31.03,              14.04,  /    05,05. :Frown:   - ?        ?

----------


## Tuchka69

:Smilie:     ,    "10"           14.000,          ,               ,  ???

----------


## mvf

> 


 ""?



> 


    ?  ?

----------


## Tuchka69

> ""?
> 
> 
>     ?  ?


,

----------


## ZZZhanna

,       ,    -  .   - ,      .

----------


## Tuchka69

[QUOTE=ZZZhanna;52847806],       ,    -  .   - ,      .[/QUOT


  ?!            ,       ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?!


, .   - .

----------


## .

*Tuchka69*, -        . ,     ?

----------


## Tuchka69

> *Tuchka69*, -        . ,     ?


 :
--  
-
-     (  )
-    (   ),       10,09   44,01
-  ""

        "   ",    10,09/60,  44,01/60.
    10     44,01/10,09. )))    ,          :Smilie:  
            :   : . . .,   "  ".      .

----------


## Tuchka69

> , .   - .


      .        ,         10 .   !

----------


## Andyko

> :   : . . .,   "  ".


   ?

----------


## Tuchka69

> ?


  -   (10),                   ,      ,   ,     ?    ?       ?

----------


## Andyko

*Tuchka69*,     ,     .   ,    .

----------


## Tuchka69

> *Tuchka69*,     ,     .   ,    .


 ,         ,         ?

----------


## Andyko

,   ,    ,

----------


## Tuchka69

> ,   ,    ,


04.03.2010,  ,      .., 10,09/71,01 10 397. - : 

04.03.2010,    ,   , 10,09/60    10 397. - : 

04.03.2010, -,      , 44,01/10,09 44 397. - : 

    ?

----------


## .

*Tuchka69*,        -      10        10 .
   ,      60 ?          :Embarrassment:

----------


## Andyko

> - :

----------


## Tuchka69

-    ,        :Redface:

----------


## mvf

10 - 60
60 - 71

----------


## Tuchka69

> 10 - 60
> 60 - 71


60-71    , 10 -60  ,   ....

----------


## Tuchka69

"71"       "60".

----------


## mvf

> 60-71    , 10 -60


, .

----------


## Tuchka69

!!! :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## Tuchka69

,     60-71????

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## Tuchka69

44     ,           ,   ????

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## Tuchka69

> .


      : 
- . 2.10.   

           10 ,          .

   ,     ?

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## Tuchka69

, .

----------


## nikachka

,    ,      ..       ???

----------


## ZZZhanna

?

----------

,  .     ,   .
  .                      .          ?                   .         .             -   ,  -   .
           ,     .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> 


 . ,         .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


  ,  -  .
  .,  -    (),      .




> -   ,  -   .


 ,          ,    ,   -  .

----------


## REG_ina

> .


   ,    "  -  ".   ,             , / ,    ..      ,  .     "".       ,   .. "" . , ,   ,   .   ,  - ,  .       , ..              ()    (  ) .      :   -  ,   -  .
,     ,    ( )     (),    (   -,   :    ,  -    ,  ).  .    :   -  ,  -  .
 ,    ,         (    ):     -     .     ,      :  ,     -  ,   -  .
      ,      .    -  . ,  .    .




> ,      .


  ,     ,       .   ,    -  .   . 
.

P.S.  ,   "  -  ".  ,   . , ,   .    ,   .    - .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> "  -  "


 ?

----------


## saigak

> ?


... .

----------


## REG_ina

> ?


 "   ",  ,   ,      ,   .  ,            ,       .

,  -     ,       .    . 

P.S.     ,   ,    .

----------


## Andyko

*Mmmaximmm*, *saigak*,   ,      :Smilie:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

*Andyko*,

----------


## mvf

**.

----------

,       ,      . ,    ,    ,    .           23700 .       3-  .     ?

----------

,

----------


## mvf

06.10.09 N 3-2-06/109.

----------


## .

**,          ?    ?

----------

> **,          ?    ?

----------


## .

**,   . ,    ..     .       :Smilie:

----------

,           ,     ,  (

----------

> **,   . ,    ..     .


     ,        :Smilie:

----------

.   ,         20  .        ?
:
1)   99    20;
2)   96    20;
3)   91    20;
4)   96    60.

     ,     3 ?  :Smilie:

----------

> 06.10.09 N 3-2-06/109[/URL].


  ,        ,            ,            ,    22.09.1993 N 40 ( - ).

,     9          ,   ,      3   ( ,          , -  5 ),      .            ( 18 ).

       , ,           ,   .    ,             ,     392        .

                .                   392           ,    ,      .

  ,                       ,            .

      ?  :Smilie:

----------


## pareneg

!)   ,           
БУtest.xls
    ,       ,   .   )
    ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

*pareneg*,     .   ,    -  . 




> 


     -.

----------


## saigak

> 


   .  ....

----------


## pareneg

,  ,      ))  ?  ?)
   2  3 ,  ,    ,      2  .

----------


## ZZZhanna

"1000 ".

----------


## saigak

> 2


,  2.        . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## pareneg

,   ),    ,   ,          ,       ,       , )

  ,   ,               , ..

      ,           ,     ,      ...(=

БУ1test.xls

----------


## .

> ,          ,


   -   ?   ?  . 
         .                  :Smilie:  
:   ,     ,    ,    .          .      .       ,   
:        .          :Frown:

----------


## saigak

> ,


--... ...  " ",    ,       ()  ,       . :Smilie: 
: ..     ,          "" (50)




> ,


      ....   .

----------

test.xls    ,     - ,    50.1 ,      .     1     2  , ..     ,     ,     . 
 , ,    ,     .   ,    ,     -    .  ,  ,   "!    !"
,   5    -      (  )     -   50.1 62.1

----------


## .

**,        :Frown:     ,

----------


## pareneg

,         ?


2)    1  - 1. . 2 ?               1  - 1??

----------


## saigak

> ?


     ....

----------


## Polina Sicheva

19.01 ,     ? 
 ,      ,      ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,


   ,         .

----------

